# My dad grandpa got called "worm shit"



## CaptainCool (Jun 26, 2014)

Usually I just wait for a ticket to get worked on but I really don't feel like waiting for months until someone helps me out here.

So a rather annoying christian called my grandpa, who recently died, "worm shit" just because I don't share his fairy tale beliefs.
This is the same guy who spammed the shit out of my group page and who uploaded an image that called for the death of all gay people because they are not compatible with said fairy tales (which already got removed by staff).

It's ticket #86155, I have all the details (link to comment in my journal and his username) in there.

I would really appreciate it if this would get resolved quickly.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm not surprised at all by this, given the user's neurological defect paired with his medieval 'morality'.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jun 26, 2014)

Just wondering, and don't get me wrong at all, what the person said to you was completely unacceptable no matter who believes what, but do you ever make a post that isn't about how much you hate religion?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 26, 2014)

Holy crap, I wish we could tag team strangling this person. That extremely unacceptable.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 26, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Holy crap, I wish we could tag team strangling this person. That extremely unacceptable.


What is it with fundie furs and autism? Is it the diminished concept of reality?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 26, 2014)

Gotta be something like that.


----------



## CerusSerenade (Jun 26, 2014)

Hold no ill will towards the mentally deficient. Their time here is limited and short. It is not their fault their parents forced such decadent values upon them, they don't know any better.


----------



## Bartymew (Jun 27, 2014)

Doesnt sound like a very good christian to me, true christianity is about caring for others and treating them better than you do yourself. Sounds like he missed a lesson somewhere. Sorry for your loss man. Please don't judge us all on someone's sad, pathetic behavior.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 27, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> Just wondering, and don't get me wrong at all, what the person said to you was completely unacceptable no matter who believes what, but do you ever make a post that isn't about how much you hate religion?



You say that after one of those creatards insulted my dead grandpa like that *just* because I don't share his beliefs? 
Guys like him are why I hate religion in the first place. 
But that's not what this is about. He is disrupting the community and needs to be removed from it.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 27, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What is it with fundie furs and autism? Is it the diminished concept of reality?



I really, really don't see the correlation. It doesn't sit well with me that upon a few anecdotal incidents you would draw that conclusion. If you're basing it off people you've met, I think I would be a counterclaim. I'm mildly autistic (the more outward symptoms have largely receded thanks to developing a lot of self-discipline over the past four years), and I don't even know what the hell to believe. I've kinda been doing my own thing, but it isn't Christianity. If the guy's legitimately autistic, fine. I guess he didn't get the proper intervention, or, unlike me, just doesn't give a shit how what he says affects others, so he never bothered to mechanically learn social paradigms like I did. If he's not autistic, don't compare him to one. Neurotypicals who _act_ autistic are colloquially referred to as assholes.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Jun 27, 2014)

People with narrow and closed views of life are sad indeed.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 27, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I really, really don't see the correlation. It doesn't sit well with me that upon a few anecdotal incidents you would draw that conclusion. If you're basing it off people you've met, I think I would be a counterclaim. I'm mildly autistic (the more outward symptoms have largely receded thanks to developing a lot of self-discipline over the past four years), and I don't even know what the hell to believe. I've kinda been doing my own thing, but it isn't Christianity. If the guy's legitimately autistic, fine. I guess he didn't get the proper intervention, or, unlike me, just doesn't give a shit how what he says affects others, so he never bothered to mechanically learn social paradigms like I did. If he's not autistic, don't compare him to one. Neurotypicals who _act_ autistic are colloquially referred to as assholes.



Exactly. I'm autistic, it doesn't make me an asshole. In fact, I'm probably the complete opposite of this guy.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 27, 2014)

I only see a correlation in this case because he keeps calling people heathens while uploading tons of EVIL SINFULL VORE 'ART'.
So yeah. He is either mentally handicapped or a realy bad troll  But I don't really care because he crossed a line and I want this to be dealt with.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 27, 2014)

CC, its so hard to feel sympathy for you because in the almost 2 years I've known you existed you've actually admitted to trolling and disturbing religious groups on FA. And its not just "I dont really believe this stuff"...you go outta your way to be a cunt sometimes. You are like some school yard bully crying because another bully is hitting you. Are you both not grown adults????!!! Utterly shameful. 

I think the teachers should take away your recess privileges.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 27, 2014)

After reading this thread and your journal about your grandfather death and your journal here https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/5394098/#cid:40938641 I saw that screenshot you posted why did'nt you take the admin advice? While that was way out of line what that person said. To be honest harassing people on religion groups on FA is actually asking for it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 27, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> CC, its so hard to feel sympathy for you because in the almost 2 years I've known you existed you've actually admitted to trolling and disturbing religious groups on FA. And its not just "I dont really believe this stuff"...you go outta your way to be a cunt sometimes. You are like some school yard bully crying because another bully is hitting you. Are you both not grown adults????!!! Utterly shameful.
> 
> I think the teachers should take away your recess privileges.



How often am I supposed to say that I don't have anything against people who leave me alone with it?
And now I was asking for it?
Also, religious nutjobs get away with what they say because their fairy tales are protected by law but when an atheist says something against that they are asking for it? That is a really cool doublestandard you have there!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 27, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> *How often am I supposed to say that I don't have anything against people who leave me alone with it?*
> And now I was asking for it?
> Also, religious nutjobs get away with what they say because their fairy tales are protected by law but when an atheist says something against that they are asking for it? That is a really cool doublestandard you have there!



To the bolded part: until it becomes true. 

And here we go for the billionth time, CC is raging about religion AGAIN. I'm not even gonna argue this shit with you. I'm just gonna tell you the fact of the whole situation. 

CC, you go looking for trouble allllllllllllllllll the time. And I guess you've made some enemies...as far as internet goes anyway. But its the grave you dug for yourself. Hell, Mewtwo admin guy even implied you should stop responding to this guy. But no. CC just _*has*_ to have the last word. You know, a lot of us grew out of that after high school man. 

I don't know how many more times ppl will have to tell you this before you eventually get banned. You're skull is just too thick. But I feel rather generous and I do somewhat feel for you as a fellow atheist. So I'm gonna pray to all the fake gods that you actually humble yourself for a minute to think and consider some other person's point of view for once. 

CC...STOP BEING SUCH A DICK!!! And get over this worm food insult. You embarrass yourself. Its not at all a big deal. Just an insult from a petty man who doesn't even know you. What power you allow others to have over you. Do you understand how pitiful and small it makes you look. And you look that way because you are. 

I don't say this to appear boss-like and badass. I say this because I somewhat feel you could be a cool guy. But alas, I fear this conversation will go nowhere. 

You must learn to converse with people and not just shout and insult them.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 27, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> To the bolded part: until it becomes true.
> 
> And here we go for the billionth time, CC is raging about religion AGAIN. I'm not even gonna argue this shit with you. I'm just gonna tell you the fact of the whole situation.
> 
> ...



But here's the thing, I don't even talk to religious people on FA. I only voice my opinion when they do spread nonsense.
The guy who posted that shit on my journal? The first time I talked to him was when he posted that picture in which he called for all gays to be sent to hell!
I really don't appreciate that you color me as the biggest dick on FA >__>


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey, Captain, I'm sorry you have to go through this, but if the sadministration does what they did against certain occurrences that could land you in jail in certain states, how well do you think they will handle a _god-fearing_, _moral_ user?


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 27, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> But here's the thing, I don't even talk to religious people on FA. *I only voice my opinion when they do spread nonsense.*
> The guy who posted that shit on my journal? The first time I talked to him was when he posted that picture in which he called for all gays to be sent to hell!
> I really don't appreciate that you color me as the biggest dick on FA >__>



That's the problem right here you voiced your opinion and that's find but you have to expect to get called out your opinions.  Also it's best in cases like this to not even say anything at all.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 27, 2014)

RTDragon said:


> That's the problem right here you voiced your opinion and that's find but you have to expect to get called out your opinions.  Also it's best in cases like this to not even say anything at all.



So I'm just supposed to sit there with my thumb up my ass when someone is spreading lies?
Why should I tolerate their beliefs like that while they are openly declaring what I believe in to be nonsense?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 27, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> *But here's the thing, I don't even talk to religious people on FA.* *I only voice my opinion when they do spread nonsense.*
> The guy who posted that shit on my journal? The first time I talked to him was when he posted that picture in which he called for all gays to be sent to hell!
> I really don't appreciate that you color me as the biggest dick on FA >__>



Those first two sentences don't quite match up. But I'm gonna give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you mean speak to them in a negative manner. Thus: "Oh Butters I don't piss in their cornflakes all the time!!!" (I've not even see his picture btw. But I don't need to. I gather it was insulting and negative. Thus the removal.) 

And you have CC, you have. Sometime in 2012 atleast. And not just a few times. I remember it was quite the issue. Its so vivid to me because it was my first impression of you. Something about you going to Christian clubs on FA and just bashing them. Not even having calm conversations. 

And whether or not you are the most dickish is not even something I wish to discuss nor did I ever imply that. I love dramatics as much as the next gay but please. Let's keep this going in a productive path. I so do hope you sorta see where I am coming from. I would hate to get bored with you as I think you have potential to be a very interesting member here.


----------



## Bartymew (Jun 28, 2014)

"I don't have anything against people who don't talk to me about religion! ...... But they're all nutjobs who spread nonesence!"

Ummm....? Not trying to start stuff, but that doesn't seem to match up.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 28, 2014)

Bartymew said:


> But they're all nutjobs who spread nonesence!



Quote me where I said that. Especially the 'they are all' part. I dare you. 
I don't like it when people put words in my mouth because I didn't even IMPLY that!


----------



## CerusSerenade (Jun 28, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> So I'm just supposed to sit there with my thumb up my ass when someone is spreading lies?
> *Why should I tolerate their beliefs like that while they are openly declaring what I believe in to be nonsense?*



You actually did say part what Bartymew paraphrased in that alone. There aren't any other ways to look at "They are openly declaring nonsense." Even with the whole "what I believe in to be" the sentence and your intention remains the same without it because naturally it would be what you believe. Your vaguery with who "they" are lead to this implication.

What you do and don't believe in is your business, but to bash them by calling them nonsensical is unacceptable. Now if we're talking about the Westboro Baptist Church on the other hand...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 28, 2014)

CerusSerenade said:


> Hold no ill will towards the mentally deficient. Their time here is limited and short. It is not their fault their parents forced such decadent values upon them, they don't know any better.


We already pay for their upkeep, we shouldn't be expected to treat them as perfect little angels as well. A pathological asshole is still just an asshole.


----------



## CerusSerenade (Jun 29, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> We already pay for their upkeep, we shouldn't be expected to treat them as perfect little angels as well. A pathological asshole is still just an asshole.



I don't know why you would think that you would have to treat them as a perfect little angel, just understand that what they believe was forced upon them at a young age and they don't know any better. Keep that in mind. Brush them off, they're not worth your time to defame or defeat, they wouldn't stop even if you did.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 29, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> We already pay for their upkeep, we shouldn't be expected to treat them as perfect little angels as well. A pathological asshole is still just an asshole.



I'm still wondering if the member in question was legitimately autistic or not. Was it ever explicitly stated by a reliable source?


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 29, 2014)

I've found that when some people who are religious find out that you don't follow some sort of religious mindset like them, you're basically scum of the earth. Trash. How dare you not believe in something I believe? 
They then put on this caring facade. "I only want you to get into heaven (((( " You're not worth jack shit to some of these people if you aren't religious. Atheism/anti-theism is what's killing people in religious countries in the middle east, where their religion literally calls for the death of non-believers. They call this "liberation".
It's not surprising to me at all that someone would insult you and your grandpa when you admitted you were not religious, and it certainly won't be the last time someone hears something like that from a religious person.


----------



## RabidLynx (Jun 29, 2014)

am i the only one who HASN'T been judged and hated and bashed by a religious person simply because i'm an atheist
...am i like missing something?

no, seriously, for a while I just assumed everybody here was a douchebag who hated THEM HORRIBLE HOMOPHOBIC CHRISTIANS but im seriously starting to wonder if I'm stupid and I'm missing something.
Is it just where I live? Do I live in an area where a exceptionally large number of Christians who love and forgive and don't bash atheists live?
like i'm not even being sarcastic im actually considering this


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 29, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> am i the only one who HASN'T been judged and hated and bashed by a religious person simply because i'm an atheist
> ...am i like missing something?
> 
> no, seriously, for a while I just assumed everybody here was a douchebag who hated THEM HORRIBLE HOMOPHOBIC CHRISTIANS but im seriously starting to wonder if I'm stupid and I'm missing something.
> ...



They hide their judgements behind "good intentions".

"Love and forgive" -- there you go. As if being atheist or anti-theist is something bad that needs forgiveness,or if any other little thing that religious folk don't like needs forgiveness


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 29, 2014)

Alright he's banned. Good :3

However, here is something I'd like to know... How come neither this thread or my trouble tickets did anything, but someone else leaving a shout on 'Neer's page solves the issue immediately and he gets banned instantly? 
I'm sorry to be blunt but the why the staff is looking after the community has dropped to a pretty abysmal level again.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 30, 2014)

the way shouts work, only a certain amount stay on a user's page, so they have to be read before they disappear. Yes, I am aware that 'more' shouts are listed in your control panel, but definitely not all of them.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 30, 2014)

There is a massive backlog of trouble tickets, so your TT was probably way down on the list.
It's easier to get someone's attention by posting on their shout page than it is to post a thread and hope the word gets around. However, this is not the appropriate method of going about reporting problems, but it's one of the only ways to get it done, unfortunately.
The reason why I assume none of the staff here took the issue themselves was because the forums seem to be pretty slow, and I imagine they aren't around much.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 30, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Alright he's banned. Good :3
> 
> However, here is something I'd like to know... How come neither this thread or my trouble tickets did anything, but someone else leaving a shout on 'Neer's page solves the issue immediately and he gets banned instantly?
> I'm sorry to be blunt but the why the staff is looking after the community has dropped to a pretty abysmal level again.



Because this is FA. It's your fault for having any expectations.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 30, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Alright he's banned. Good :3
> 
> However, here is something I'd like to know... How come neither this thread or my trouble tickets did anything, but someone else leaving a shout on 'Neer's page solves the issue immediately and he gets banned instantly?
> I'm sorry to be blunt but the why the staff is looking after the community has dropped to a pretty abysmal level again.


Common man, you know why. 
Just let it be...just let it be.


----------

